# snowing in pacific n.w.



## freebird (Sep 16, 2003)

It has started snowing here in nw. Wa. St. Snow lwvel at 3500 ft. I haven't used my lo-boy since I graded the driveway with the back blade. I think I may install the front snow blade this weekend and get a pic up here now I have a digital camera.


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

YUCK!!! NO snow here yet,, you can keep it!! 
Looking forward to the loboy pics.


----------



## Tau44 (Dec 7, 2003)

I wish it would snow in Western Kentucky.

THanks,
Tau


----------

